# Cucumber Sandwiches



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

Does anyone have one?Just a simple one nothing that takes a long time. Either bread or crackers.------------------Thank you,Sherry


----------



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

My neighbor used to make these really good cucumber sandwichs. She would use pumpernickel bread.Them spread on cream cheese she mixed it with the powedered italian seasoning you would make your own dressings out of. Then add slices of cucumber. Yummy! Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

try slicing cucumber very thin, placing it in a pita and using garlic hummus as a filling.. it's really good


----------

